# Terris LCD bei Aldi



## Iconoclast (31. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen,

bei Aldi gibt es demnächst diesen LDC Fernseher: http://www.gt-support.de/LCDTV2213/

Mich würde mal interssieren, ob der was taugt. Habe nämlichen noch einen Röhrenfernseher, da ich kaum Fernsehen gucke.

Hauptsächlich würde ich an dem Fernseher dann meine Konsolen betreiben (PS3/XBOX360). Momentan habe ich die an meinem PC Bildschirm angeschlossen, aber das ewige Umschalten nervt dann doch.
Der Fernseher würde neben meinem PC Bildschirm auf dem Schreibtisch stehen, Größe würde demnach in Ordnung gehen.

Aber wie sehen die restlichen Werte so aus? Kenne mich bei Fernseher nämlich nicht wirklich aus.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

schaut nicht so super aus 

1. sehr klein
2. CCFL (Kaltlichtkathoden) -> benötigen mehr Strom als LED
3. die lautsprecher haben nur 3W, sind daher etwas leise

dem Usernamen nach hörst du HSB?


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Oktober 2011)

Heaven Shall Burn \m/ 

Also mal zu den Punkten:

1. Ist mir bewusst, entspricht der Größe meines PC Monitors. Da der Fernseher sowieso auf den Schreibtisch neben meinen Monitor soll, kann ich das vernachlässigen. Es ist kein TV für's Wohnzimmer.
2. Stromverbrauch ist mir relativ egal. Sonst noch Nachteile durch dieses CCFL?
3. Die Lautsprecher würde ich nicht nutzen. An den TV würde meine Logitech 5.1 Anlage kommen. Dürfte doch ohne Probleme funktionieren, oder?

Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung aber in Ordnung für den Preis? Oder gibt es für maximal 200€ was wesentlich besseres?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

ja man 

okay, zu 1. : dann ist die Größe egal ^^
zu 2. : Nachteil wären vllt die Farben, aber nicht jeder mag LEDs, am besten einfach vorher mal Probe schauen um zu wissen ob er dir gefällt 
zu 3. : das ist dann absolut zu vernachlässigen 

ich denke für den Preis ist das ganz ordentlich


----------



## HaCKEr (2. November 2011)

In der Klasse und größe gibt es auch von Samsung Monitore mit TV-Tuner. Wäre auch mal einen Blick wert. Samsung SyncMaster P2470LHD, 24" (LS24EMLKF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Einfach mal die Monitor ab 26" mit Tuner in die Suchmaske eingeben. Hier ist auch Full/HD, HDCP und HDMI gegeben. Wäre mir irgendwie sympatischer wie ein Aldi-Gerät.


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

HaCKEr schrieb:


> In der Klasse und größe gibt es auch von Samsung Monitore mit TV-Tuner. Wäre auch mal einen Blick wert. Samsung SyncMaster P2470LHD, 24" (LS24EMLKF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Einfach mal die Monitor ab 26" mit Tuner in die Suchmaske eingeben. Hier ist auch Full/HD, HDCP und HDMI gegeben. Wäre mir irgendwie sympatischer wie ein Aldi-Gerät.



nur leider sind die wesentlich teurer.


----------



## Re4dt (2. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> nur leider sind die wesentlich teurer.


 Dafür hält es auch was es verspricht. 
Wir hatten auch mal so ein Gerät von Aldi ein Jahr Später ist die Platine durchgebrannt, die Boxen waren Kaputt usw.
Ich würd auch zum Samsung zugreifen.


----------



## HaCKEr (2. November 2011)

Was kostet den der Aldi-TV ? Die Monitore gibts doch schon ab 150€ mit ner größeren Diagonale und Tuner. 
Und in der Klasse zählt sowiso nur Größe- über Bildqualität müssen wir da nicht reden 

Und ich seh grad es soll für Konsole sein! Dann auf jedenfall einen Monitor. Da würde ich das Risiko nicht mit einem ALdi-Gerät eingehen wollen.
Nicht das er Ghosting hat oder n ewigen inputlag was ja nicht abwegig ist bie solchen Biliggeräten. Dei monitore sidn fürs Gaming grundsätzlich die sichere Lösung.
Da gibts auch ausreichend Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## pibels94 (2. November 2011)

die Bildqualität ist wirklich außen vor 

du hast Recht, der hier Samsung SyncMaster B2430HD, 24" (LS24PTDSF) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland z.B. ist wesentlich besser bei gleichem Preis ^^


----------



## HaCKEr (2. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> die Bildqualität ist wirklich außen vor




Ja das Gerät sieht doch tauglich aus. Und ist ebstimmt besser zum zocken als ein Billig-LCD von Aldi.


----------

